# spiny lobster



## countryjwh

how big does aspiny lobster have to be to be legal.


----------



## Capt. AHO

Larger than 3" carapace measured in the water. Closed season April 1- AUg 5 Execption: sport season last consecutive wed & thurs of july each year. :usaflag:shedevil:shedevil


----------



## countryjwh

is that between the horns from nose to abdomen


----------



## Capt. AHO

Look up on line it will show you myfwc.ocm


----------



## countryjwh

thanks


----------



## Stressless

Couple of pics from last weekend in Bahia Honda..

























how many bugs are in this pic?
















I think we're Hama me and meeting Kemo for the short sport season..














:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

that's badass where do we have those around here? do you just snag em with your hands?


----------



## dkdiver

You can find them sometimes around here deep on the natural bottom.



Make sure when you measure them you make sure it is the carapace and not the soft membrane between the eyes. If you get stopped by FWC they will measure them that way, essentially making the bug cross-eyed while measuring. It's about an 1/8" difference but they will fine you. Also, you are supposed to have the measuring device in the water with you since they are supposed to be measured in the water.



Just a personal lesson learned. Great pics from Bahia Honda!


----------



## countryjwh

i got some off a few rigs last year in deep water but was not impressed with the meat. probably the way i cooked it. to be quite honest with you i did not even know that there was a size limit at the time and i figured it was alot easier to shoot them with a pole spear than grab them. it seems that i was breaking all kind of regulations. of course i am joking. soem freinds of mine said they wanted to try some so i guess if i see them again i will grab them by hand and then measure.


----------



## rocklobster

You probably overcooked them. The best way to eat them in our opinion is grilled. Remove the head, break off a piece of the antennae, stick it into his rectum, twist and pull it back out. This removes the vein. Cut them in half, coat with basil and butter and cook for a very short time. An average keys lobster (small) takes no more than 4 minutes. We have fewer up here, but they are bigger, so they take longer to cook. They are also good chunked up and fried - again do not overcook them, they'll be tough as shoe leather.


----------



## konz

I think I see 2 maybe 3 lobsters


----------



## atlantacapt

I have never seen a spiny lobster in the FL Panhandle that I had to measure. They are all huge if the manage to walk all the way up here without getting eaten by predators...

:letsdrink


----------



## Stressless

Koz



3 is correct.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Back from Miami!!!

Is this what they look like????


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *Clay-Doh (3/5/2008)*Back from Miami!!!
> 
> Is this what they look like????


And you call us A$$holes:moon I expect a full report to be posted in short order. While you were gone, you did miss the smoothest day on the water all winter.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

> *rocklobster (3/5/2008)* They are also good chunked up and fried - again do not overcook them, they'll be tough as shoe leather.



deep fried or are you talking about just putting a little oil in a skillet and sauteeing them? that sounds incredible


----------



## countryjwh

i dive out of dauphin island and the most i saw on one dive was probably in the 100 to 200range. i really have not idea. there were four divers, me and another boat with three and we took our whole dive getting them. went back to the boat for an hour and went back down and did not see 10. they vanished. that is the most i saw at one time. and yep i can gurauntee you that i over cooked them if it only takes 4 minutes.


----------



## HateCheese

That is sick Clay. I'm jealous. If you hate them because they don't taste like shark I'll take em off your hands :letsdrink 

Yeah, hope to hear a report of how the diving was down in Miami. 



> *Clay-Doh (3/5/2008)*Back from Miami!!!
> 
> Is this what they look like????


----------



## waternut

I have never saw one around here to small.


----------

